# Walmart



## Mzsmiley314 (Nov 11, 2019)

3rd shift on register (I’m new it’s like my 2nd week) and someone comes in my line and decides almost EVERYTHING in her cart is cheaper at Walmart and she has a cart full of stuff and i have to price check....EVERYTHING
And the people behind her...boy were they pissed


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 12, 2019)

I think there are occasions when you’re allowed to tell someone to fuck off, not sure if this applies. Insight? @gsa4lyfe ?


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 12, 2019)

Do you mean price match to Walmart? That would be a hard pass on a full cart. You can do one price match and then call it done.

Definitely a situation where you could’ve turned on your light and cAlled  for assistance.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Nov 12, 2019)

Planosss said:


> I think there are occasions when you’re allowed to tell someone to fuck off, not sure if this applies. Insight? @gsa4lyfe ?


Ah yes the *entire cart price match* fuck off policy. I’ve only used it once or twice but sure did the trick


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 12, 2019)

Anelmi said:


> Do you mean price match to Walmart? That would be a hard pass on a full cart. You can do one price match and then call it done.
> 
> Definitely a situation where you could’ve turned on your light and cAlled  for assistance.


If it’s a price match entire cart at a checklathat would have been a hard

“One of our guest service desk team members would be happy to help you!”

from me, though granted, my store is still old school and requires all price matches to be done at GS


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 12, 2019)

But you are not price matching the entire cart to Walmart even at GS. It’s a straight no.


----------



## SallyHoover (Nov 12, 2019)

Or was it  a price inquiry of every item in the cart and then deciding if they wanted each item, maybe looking it up to see if they could or would price match.  I had a family once with a cart full of children's clothes and wanted me to tell them the price of each piece and then they would hold the item, flip it over once or twice and then give me a yes or no before going on to the next item.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 14, 2019)

"Oh, if it's cheaper at Walmart, they're right next door, I'm sure they'll be happy to have you. Next!"


----------



## Kartman (Nov 14, 2019)

That's where I shop - fuck Target.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 14, 2019)

I like Walmart too, their fishing dept is good as is their outdoor sports dept.  Can't beat their Great Value Oatmeal cookies.


----------



## Kartman (Nov 14, 2019)

I love the delis, especially in the Family Market ones. Do supertargets have delis???


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 14, 2019)

Kartman said:


> I love the delis, especially in the Family Market ones. Do supertargets have delis???


Yep


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 14, 2019)

Wally diet caffeine free coke is great for we Boomers who strive to maintain our youthful boyish figures.  The pre-made Italian hoagies are good too.  Hoagie in Pennsylvania and New Jersey, Wedges in NYC and metro suburbs, Submarines in many areas of the country.  What are they called in the mountain states and the West coast?


----------



## Kartman (Nov 14, 2019)

We are but a simple folk down here in the South. We just call them FootLongs, and then we eat them!


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 14, 2019)

Just tell her to shop at Walmart.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 15, 2019)

Torpedos in Columbia, S.C.


----------



## happygoth (Nov 15, 2019)

Grinders in New England.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Nov 15, 2019)

happygoth said:


> Grinders in New England.



Grinders here (Mid-Atlantic) are hot hoagies.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 15, 2019)

Same here.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Nov 21, 2019)

Footlongs or subs in Oklahoma!


----------



## buliSBI (Nov 21, 2019)

If this a price match situation, follow the rules.  They must have the competitor current ad.
This would also be a situation to slyly call leadership over for them to inquire on the situation and rule on the over utilization of services.  Might be better to scan and suspend the transaction and direct to guest services for detailed price matching.

If they are asking for general price checking, you can direct the guest to check the shelf labels or to utilize the price check scanners.  Just word it as "to efficiently move all customers through the lanes...We suggest you utilize the price checkers."


----------



## jackandcat (Jan 1, 2020)

ASANTS, this is a really good question. Thankfully, Walmart is transitioning quite a few of its hardlines products away from national brands towards private brands. For example, many electronics items which used to be Sony, RCA or GE are now their private brand "Onn" so there's no price matching involved even though the product is the same.  I've seen this in other areas of Walmart where their private-brand version is virtually the same as the former name-brand toaster oven, microwave oven, etc. Smart move on Walmart's part so they can reduce time spent on price matching.


----------

